# "hid data has stopped working"



## dreadpyrat (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi all, 
I have an HP dv9700z laptop with Vista Ultimate 32bit installed.
I'm up to date all on all updates for Vista, including SP1. 
I bought a Microsoft blue tooth notebook mouse 5000 and installed it. It works fine except that as soon as it connects, I get this meesage:

"hid data has stopped working"

Then it asks me to close the program. The mouse still works however, up until the next time I reboot. Then I have to repeat the installation all over again. 

I installed Intellipoint drivers as suggested on an HP laptop forum - no fix
I searched Google and Microsoft's knowledge base...nothing.

I'm at a loss, can anyone help?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

HID = Human Interface Device and in this case appears to be related to your new mouse. I suggest that you check the following areas within Vista for additional information:

*• The Device Manager* 
START | type dev man into the Start Search box | right-click on Deice Manager that appears up top | select Run as Administrator | look for any red/yellow flags.

*• Problem Reports and Solutions (WERCON)*
START | type wercon.exe into the Start Search box | right-click on wercon.exe that appears up top | select Run as Administrator | view "See Problems to Check".

*• Reliability and Performance Monitor *(specifically the Reliability Monitor)
START | type perfmon into the Start Search box | right-click on perfmon that appears up top | select Run as Administrator

*• The Event Viewer* 
START | type eventvwr.msc into the Start Search box | click on eventvwr.msc that appears up top | view the various logs starting with the Administrative logs.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## dreadpyrat (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi jsgriff2, thanks for the great tips. Unfortunately, nothing came up as errors after all those tests...still at a loss here. I mean, how could a Microsoft mouse on a Microsoft system not be compatible? :O


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

Did the Reliability Monitor portion of perfmon show you the install and whether it failed or not?

Here is a screen shot to show you the area:










Is the mouse a USB device?

Also, go back into the Device Manager (devmgmt.msc) click on view and select show hidden devices and look again for red/yellow flags. If none, right-click on your device (after expanding the tree) and select un-install.

Finally... any way that you could return the mouse and purchase another? I bought a Logitech laser mouse (sorry I don't know the model off hand) and have had no issues with it whatsoever.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## walts (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm having a similar problem with a brand-new HP laptop. This is our first experience with Vista, and that error message popped up on the first reboot after setup was done. The mouse on the laptop is either the built-in touchpad or (with the toughpad switched off) an external Microsoft USB cordless mouse (one of the old RF mice). There are 2 bluetooth mice and a bluetooth keyboard within range, on other computers.

I have searched for ways to turn the bluetooth radio off, but have found none. I am used to the idea of having to deliberately pair a bluetooth device with the computer before it is recognized. Is there any way to get Vista to ignore the other devices?

Walt


----------



## dreadpyrat (Jul 21, 2008)

has anyone come up with a fix for this? I've tried all suggestions and nothing fixes it. Come on Microsoft! Its YOUR mouse on YOUR os, fer crying out loud!


----------



## bkaul (Oct 22, 2008)

From what I've read elsewhere, it seems to be an incompatibility between HP's QuickLaunch button software and Microsoft Bluetooth mice. Workarounds are to either (1) disable the QuickLaunch buttons, or (2) use a non-MS (Targus, Logitech, et al) Bluetooth mouse.


----------



## bkaul (Oct 22, 2008)

Disabling QlbCtrl.exe can be done by using msconfig - under Startup, locate the entry for "HP Quick Launch Buttons" and disable it. This will not affect the touch-sensitive volume/playback buttons, but will disable the application-launching button for QuickPlay.


----------

